# my little guy keeps running away from me



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

It seems that henry has gone back a week from his training sessions. He was doing really well, stepping up and eating out of my hand and chirping to me every now and again, now it seems when i go to get him out of his cage, he tries everything he can to get away from me. and when hes out, if i go to get him to step up he briskly back away from me  
I let him out every day as soon as i get home from work and in the morning and all day on my day off and i talk softly to him and whistle little tunes. 
What am i doing wrong? please help, kat


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

henrythetiel said:


> It seems that henry has gone back a week from his training sessions. He was doing really well, stepping up and eating out of my hand and chirping to me every now and again, now it seems when i go to get him out of his cage, he tries everything he can to get away from me. and when hes out, if i go to get him to step up he briskly back away from me
> I let him out every day as soon as i get home from work and in the morning and all day on my day off and i talk softly to him and whistle little tunes.
> What am i doing wrong? please help, kat


*Hi It looks like your getting him out. Has something to do with your problem.
If you can get him to step-up for a treat, that is the time to tempt him out
with further treat offers. If your grasping & holding him to bring him out. You
are spoiling any trust he has in you.....B.J. *


----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

Okay then, ill give that a try and see if it works, i just hope i haven't ruined every bit of trust he has in me, thankyou! kat


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can let him out even if he wont step up. Otherwise he would never get out of the cage. Food bribery is a good way to tempt him out and get him to trust you. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=28661 This sticky has a lot of good tips on using food bribery.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

it's easier if you just open the door and let henry find his own way out. tempt him with treats, and if he doesn't want any- don't pressure him. you will have forever with your bird, so remember that going slow to build a relationship and trust is a small moment in the lifetime you will have together.


----------



## henrythetiel (Nov 2, 2012)

brilliant thankyou!! you are so right, theres no rush what so ever!


----------

